# Fat Club: Weigh in thread 1



## SBerlyn

Hi Chaps,

Sorry - forgot to do this on Sunday PM, so we'll do it every Wednesday instead.

Post your weight loss and cumulative weight loss this year in this thread at some point during the week, whenever it suits you 

Personally:

This week: -2lbs

Cumulative: -2lbs

Over to you!

S


----------



## chunkytfg

When the first weigh in is done i'll collate all the info onto a spread sheet to keep things easy to look at. 

That is assuming no one has any objections to it?


----------



## Lump

282.2 to 274.4 but that was 9 days, i am weighing in every Saturday morning


----------



## SBerlyn

No problemo; well volunteered.

Maybe do it in Google docs so everyone can see it online? 

S


----------



## Bigpikle

good results guys :thumb:

DW's biggest loser competition - there is some tough competition in that category though :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

-5 lbs. 

Who said man flu isn't good for you?


----------



## Alex L

Well done guys :thumb:

It's hard work but well worth it in the end (especially the extra attention for the lady folk )


----------



## Mixman

So far I've lost 154lbs in 6 months but I'm still 289lbs


----------



## robj20

started at 194.6 last saturday


----------



## chunkytfg

Starting weight - 24st 0lb (336lb)
Weight on 14-1-10 - 22st 12lb (320lb)
Total lost - 16lb's

Okay so it is a massive loss so far in a short time but most of it would have been water retention.

Congrats to everyone so far you're all doing amazingly well!


----------



## Lump

Mixman said:


> So far I've lost 154lbs in 6 months but I'm still 289lbs





chunkytfg said:


> Starting weight - 24st 0lb (336lb)
> Weight on 14-1-10 - 22st 12lb (320lb)
> Total lost - 16lb's


Well done guys, i know it takes a bit to own up to having a problem. and as bloke we go ah its alright. when you know its not. good on you. 
So what are you doing to loose the weight ?


----------



## chunkytfg

Lump said:


> Well done guys, i know it takes a bit to own up to having a problem. and as bloke we go ah its alright. when you know its not. good on you.
> So what are you doing to loose the weight ?


Personally just cutting out the snacking and eating relatively sensibly.

You have to remember though when you are heavy losing weight doesnt need a huge effort to restrict and calorie count.

years ago the last time I lost loads of weight I used the weightwatchers diet and i found myself eating chocolate of a night to try and up in intake to the level they said I should be eating at. This was to lose the recommended 1-2lb a week. As you lose weight you need less intake to keep that loss up so as my weight comes down I will need to be more and more careful but as things stand at the moment I am not eating anything 'Diet' bar coke as i cant stand full fat coke, i'm just keeping better track of it and not indulging constantly.


----------



## Lump

282.2 to 274.4 to 270.2 :thumb:


----------



## chrisc

as of 16th january 18st 6lb or 258lb


----------



## Lump

282.2 to 274.4 to 270.2 to 271 

had a bad week as far as diet went, had a weeks work launching the new Citroen DS3 and we were in a hotel so big breakfast and buffet dinners. so went of course a bit


----------



## Bigpikle

Lump said:


> 282.2 to 274.4 to 270.2 to 271
> 
> had a bad week as far as diet went, had a weeks work launching the new Citroen DS3 and we were in a hotel so big breakfast and buffet dinners. so went of course a bit


thats a real challenge isnt it... I live in hotels several days per week, and having to try and avoid all that crap is really tough at times.

Most hotels do OK with breakfast and have a good range of cereals available and often some form of fruit. I pick up a few pieces of fresh fruit if available and snack on those during the day. A portion of protein rich food (scrambled egg NO bacon etc) also makes you feel full for longer into the morning session.

Lunch can be a PITA if its all fried buffet crap, but there is usually enough to avoid needing all that fried, pastry wrapped, mayo smeared muck they call food. Some salad, more fruit, ham sandwich etc and stay clear of all the rest. For dinner choose a fish option, skip all chips/potatoes/rice/pasta etc and fill up on a big selection of veg and fruit for pudding and you're on the right track, washed down with sparkling water. I find any decent hotel these days has some lower calorie meals available, and I just ask for the chips to be left off if I feel I need to avoid temptation...

It takes some thought and maybe some planning (I bring some fruit and nuts etc with me usually) but with a little determination it quickly becomes a habit. I love watching all the lardy ar5e business types looking at me strange with a big bowl of cereal, a plate of plain egg and 4 pieces of fruit under my arm - especially as they tuck into a huge fried heart attack on a plate :lol:


----------



## partrir

Weigh in on boxing day was 94KG. Saturday's weigh in was 88KG, so a loss of 6KG (12.5lb) in that time. Next weigh in is Saturday.


----------



## Gruffs

14st 7lb to 14st 5lb in one week.

Well done all of you. I'm only looking for a couple of stone loss. But if we all support each other, we should get there in the end.

Here's to next week. :thumb:


----------



## pdv40

Since the new year I've been aiming to loose around 1lb per week.

I started at 19st 13lb and am now 19st 6lb so I'm on target so far :thumb:

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Lump

Bigpikle said:


> thats a real challenge isnt it... I live in hotels several days per week, and having to try and avoid all that crap is really tough at times.


it was hard as we had to work around the job, so inconsistent breaks and then being hungry and then a late meal. and of course a few beers :thumb:

on a completly different note, you should have seen the cars the new DS3 is really nice. the cars we worked on were 3 mile jobs, the first 20 in the country and the paint was trashed. we were washing then with sponges :detailer: and blading the cars and using leathers and paper roll to dry them :lol:


----------



## Lump

282.2, 274.4, 270.2, 271, 270.1


----------



## Mike Hunt

Going to join this as I can eat healthily and not snack all day long, where I fall down is I'm a lush, working away with zero company outside work drives you to either hookers or the bar (cheapest option). Last time I lost a stone and a bit the Paul McKenna bit did the trick, just got to get off the sauce.


----------



## Mixman

This week I'm 283lbs, 3 lbs off that magical 20 stone barrier!

Why does 19stone some sound lots lot lighter than over 20 stone?

160lbs lost so far but I had stalled for nearly 3 weeks.

I've had to up the exercise and started taking some acai berry supplements and some fat burners when I'm training.

Upped to 11 miles on bike now and 13 minutes on cross trainer and 3 reps of 10 bench presses


----------



## Gruffs

Mixman said:


> This week I'm 283lbs, 3 lbs off that magical 20 stone barrier!
> 
> Why does 19stone some sound lots lot lighter than over 20 stone?
> *
> 160lbs lost so far* but I had stalled for nearly 3 weeks.
> 
> I've had to up the exercise and started taking some acai berry supplements and some fat burners when I'm training.
> 
> Upped to 11 miles on bike now and 13 minutes on cross trainer and 3 reps of 10 bench presses


:doublesho:doublesho

Well done that man.

I am back up to 14st 6lb (1lb gain). Stalled for a couple of weeks though i did last the whole hour at 5-a-side without going in goal last week so i'm getting fitter and i seem to be changing shape too.


----------



## Mixman

Gruffs said:


> :doublesho:doublesho
> 
> Well done that man.
> 
> I am back up to 14st 6lb (1lb gain). Stalled for a couple of weeks though i did last the whole hour at 5-a-side without going in goal last week so i'm getting fitter and i seem to be changing shape too.


That's the thing. I wasn't too worried as during the near 3 week stall on weight, I had to punch another hole in my belt. My body was changing during that time rather then getting smaller. 16 inches lost on waist so far and about 14 inches from my moobs!


----------



## A210 AMG

Can I join in this thread? 

If so I will pop on the scales tonight as I want to lose a bit and its not for the lack of trying, play squash and badminton three times a week and walk to work !!


----------



## Gruffs

A210 AMG said:


> Can I join in this thread?
> 
> If so I will pop on the scales tonight as I want to lose a bit and its not for the lack of trying, play squash and badminton three times a week and walk to work !!


Of course.

Power to the men with moobs!


----------



## Gruffs

Mixman said:


> That's the thing. I wasn't too worried as during the near 3 week stall on weight, I had to punch another hole in my belt. My body was changing during that time rather then getting smaller. 16 inches lost on waist so far and about 14 inches from my moobs!


Do you find you feel a bit taller too? Like you are standing more upright and you have a spring in your step?


----------



## Mixman

Mate, I feel 10 foot tall at the moment! Definitely standing more upright but I think that's also a confidence thing as well as physical thing!

I'll not go into too much detail but, being nearly 32 stone, there are lots of daily tasks that people take for granted that are difficult! Putting socks and shoes on etc! And being so big, you try and make yourself so small!


----------



## A210 AMG

Right, this morning I steped on the scales.......not for a long time I have done this..

Anyway. 250Lbs

which I google converted to be 17.8571429 stone

I'm 6ft 2 and get away with this a little, however I would love to get to 15 stone. It will have to help with the Squash, Badminton and Mountain biking...


----------



## BENJY

Well ive gone from 190.4 to 186.2 in 2 weeks and the first week i didnt really try but hopefully im going to keep it up hopefully ill lose 3-4lbs this week.


----------



## Lump

Well happy this week, all my cloths are starting to hang off me a bit. and some trousers i haven't had on in a long while im wearing today 

282.2, 274.4, 270.2, 271, 270.1 266.6


----------



## billybob9351

is everyone just trying to loose weight or get fit?????


----------



## Lump

billybob9351 said:


> is everyone just trying to loose weight or get fit?????


loose weight for me, but a by product is getting fitter


----------



## evosticks

Hi folks, there's some good stuff going on in here 

I'm currently using a personal trainer to tune my eating and it's having a great result. I've been going to the gym on average 3 or 4 times a week (mix of cardio / resistance machines) for the last 10 years and whilst that's increased my levels of fitness and muscle strength and definition I still tip the scales at 22 stone or thereabouts, oh and I'm 6ft2 tall. 

In the last 7 years I've watched what I've been eating and have tried various diets / eating plans but still any form of useful weight loss eluded me.

Anyway, late last year I tried a week on the 'Skinny Chicks don't eat Salads' diet plan that happened to be in the Sunday Mirror magazine - managed to lose 8lbs in a week and had some decent meals along the way. 

The personal trainer (long story) followed shortly after and he's expanded on the Skinny Chicks idea with good & bad carbs and plenty of protein in meals, and it's actually working. He's also keen that people don't get fixated on an ideal weight per se but an ideal weight zone, coz everyone's weight fluctuates. And most importantly it's the fat weight that one should look at reducing. When I first saw him I weighed in at 22.6lbs, of which 15 stone was lean weight (he uses a 7 point caliper 'pinch an inch or three' test to measure this). A month later (and again the meals are good and I've had several bottles of red, some KFC which isn't that bad contrary to most people's thoughts, and some nice Green n Blacks choc along the way) and I'm down to 21.12lbs, and all the weight I've lost has been fat, as measured by the calipers. I've lost 1" off my waist, 2" off my thighs and a bit off my arms.

I'm still doing the gym / swim and treadmill 3-4 times a week to help build a calorie deficit but the good/bad carb and lean/fat weight concepts have been real eye openers to me.

...christ, I do go on don't I! Sorry if I've come across all 'Billy Graham' with my evangelising but I'm so pleased I've found something that works for me 


Right, I'll go and sit down and be quiet now


----------



## Mixman

billybob9351 said:


> is everyone just trying to loose weight or get fit?????


Both :thumb:


----------



## Mixman

evosticks said:


> ...christ, I do go on don't I! Sorry if I've come across all 'Billy Graham' with my evangelising but I'm so pleased I've found something that works for me
> 
> Right, I'll go and sit down and be quiet now


The thing is you have found something that works AND you're happy! It's what comes with that extra confidence and feeling good!

Pleased to see you're in the zone!


----------



## Mixman

Got my new jeans today, 42". Feck me! You might say. But 7 month ago I was 58"!

I'm feeling great today!!


----------



## Lump

Mixman said:


> Got my new jeans today, 42". Feck me! You might say. But 7 month ago I was 58"!
> 
> I'm feeling great today!!


feels good dont it :thumb:


----------



## Mixman

Lump said:


> feels good dont it :thumb:


Hell yes!! :thumb:


----------



## evosticks

Mixman said:


> Got my new jeans today, 42". Feck me! You might say. But 7 month ago I was 58"!
> 
> I'm feeling great today!!


Fantastic!! :thumb:

It does feel great when you start buying clothes in a different size or old ones feel less 'snug' and look better than they did.

Cool


----------



## SBerlyn

Right chaps, after feeling pretty knackered over the last couple of weeks, it's been suggested to me by family that I could have Diabetes type II  Have checked the symptoms, and most seem about right, so I'm going to get myself checked out this week.

Main symptom I don't have is "weight loss" which is a shame (haha) but whether or not I do have Diabetes, I need to shift some weight as it's making me feel pretty sluggish.

Have previously been a bit lax about losing weight, but I definitely have new motivation to shift the pounds.

Look forward to a slimmer SBerlyn 

S


----------



## Lump

SBerlyn said:


> Right chaps, after feeling pretty knackered over the last couple of weeks, it's been suggested to me by family that I could have Diabetes type II  Have checked the symptoms, and most seem about right, so I'm going to get myself checked out this week.
> 
> Main symptom I don't have is "weight loss" which is a shame (haha) but whether or not I do have Diabetes, I need to shift some weight as it's making me feel pretty sluggish.
> 
> Have previously been a bit lax about losing weight, but I definitely have new motivation to shift the pounds.
> 
> Look forward to a slimmer SBerlyn
> 
> S


The hole of my family are Diabetic, im the oldest member without it, it will ake some getting used to mate. and you will know if you ea some thing you shoulnt

and SBerlyn Lite


----------



## SBerlyn

Pshhh @ SBerlyn Lite.

I'm just hoping it's a bout of tiredness as the work front has been a bit quiet of late so I've not been out and about as much as usual. Things are getting busy next week though so fingers crossed it passes! I'll still get checked out though just to put my mind at ease.

S


----------



## Mixman

Bang on 20stone today. 3lbs lost last week.

Upped the cycling to 13.5 mile circuit now. 11 miles Sunday but needed to move on so did 13.5 miles today (Monday)


----------



## partrir

I'll join the thread....New Years Day weight was 14 Stone 9lb.

Weight on Saturday was 13 stone 5lb.

Target is 12 stone 10lb

Just following a sensible diet, cut out most of the booze, and have been doing more exercise....I'm pleased so far!


----------



## Gruffs

Put on weight this week  only a pound mind.

Went on the lash friday night. :wall:

However, since starting to diet, i seem to be getting full quicker and also ahem, going to the loo a lot more.

Back to 14st 7lb. Though i am smaller than before due to the football. Need to get my backside on a bicycle.


----------



## Mixman

Bikes are great as it's very low impact. Once you get your bum on a seat though, you'll want to get it off it! My backside is hurting real bad today!!

I have ordered some cycle shorts with the padded crotch to try and alleviate these problems! I'm really enjoying though!


----------



## Lump

Mixman said:


> Bikes are great as it's very low impact. Once you get your bum on a seat though, you'll want to get it off it! My backside is hurting real bad today!!
> 
> I have ordered some cycle shorts with the padded crotch to try and alleviate these problems! I'm really enjoying though!


move your saddle back a bit, shame your so far away we could have had a fat club ride :thumb:


----------



## Lump

Forgive me for i have sinned  having a week off :wall:

Large mixed kebab and to much beer


----------



## Mixman

277lbs this morning!

In English, 19st 11lbs 

Finally cracked the 20st barrier! 1lb off losing a total of 12st in less than 8 months.

Very happy!


----------



## Gruffs

Nice one Buddy. Walk Tall.


----------



## big ben

thats some impressive weight loss there!!!!!!!!!!! keep it up :thumb:

i weighed 14 stone (im 6ft) at the beggining of the year, lost 10lbs so far, just need to loose some more and build a lil bit more muscle and im done, amazing what you can achieve when you put some effort in


----------



## walkmad

Mixman said:


> 277lbs this morning!
> 
> In English, 19st 11lbs
> 
> Finally cracked the 20st barrier! 1lb off losing a total of 12st in less than 8 months.
> 
> Very happy!


Very impressive well done mate, bet you feel much better!

Well I think I will join the tread as well, I stopped smoking several years ago, and the weight has gone up every year since.

259 LBS today :doublesho would like to aim for 170 ish, long way to go!


----------



## MattDuffy88

I've lost nothing, and i'm absolutely gutted! I picked up a back injury and now the ligaments in my ankle are playing up again so not even been able to get the bikes out of the shed 

_-EDIT- I've actually lost 2lbs (just checked) so now at 232lbs or 105.6kgs_


----------



## rob28

I'll jump in here as well....
Currently 205lb and 6ft2. Been given up smoking for 6 weeks so weight has gone on in this time. 
TBH, I'm not really concerned with weight - I just want to shift it around from my belly & turn it into muscle. So, we joined a gym last week, started trying to eat healthily and we'll see how it goes.
The wife wants to lose 5st so hopefully the pair of us can work together to achieve our goals.

ps. why is it that you have all good intentions and then a Christmas package gets delivered today which contained 2 huge bars of Fruit & Nut among other things.... The package took 2.5 months to get here - bloody customs.


----------



## alipman

I am going to break from cover as I have been watching this thread with some interest.

Since Crimbo I have lost 20 lb, I am now 172 for a 5ft 9".

I have never really been slim, apart from when I was about 25 and used to go down the gym.

I am about 15 lb off that weight but it will take a bit of time to get down to that.

"I have mostly been running" which is strangely enjoyable!
oh and stopped eating so much of the naughty stuff.


----------



## Lump

Had a few weeks off, first week was my 40th so had a fw beer nights and meals. and ive been ill this week and haven't been up to much. no really got off he sofa. But at least i haven't put on any weight. 

So im back on track this week, Bike has gone in for a full service and ill be out Monday morning with a vengeance. and im liking posting it up. its giving me a goal every week. :thumb: 


282.2, 274.4, 270.2, 271, 270.1 266.6 265.2


----------



## Mixman

275lbs this morning, a loss of 2lbs this week but more importantly for me, 12st 1lb lost in total.

I have found the paperwork from the hospital and was advised that I would be expected to lose between 30% and 50% of my excess body weight in the first 12 months. Well I have lost 63% in less than 8 months!

All that hard work and self deprivation is working for me!


----------



## christhesparky

Diet started today, along with training for Great North Run,

Current weight 16st 5

Target weight 14st 7


----------



## Lump

no change this week


----------



## christhesparky

5lb loss this week,


----------



## Mixman

Up till Friday I'd lost 5lb but then a weekend of nights has ****ed things up and just lost 1lb over the week.

19st 8lbs, 12st 2lbs loss in total


----------



## khizrs

Hmm thought I'd butt in here.

Started a week ago. Rotate each evening with either a 6mile walk, rowing and jogging, shuttle sprints.

96.9kg down to 92.9kg as of this morning ...Im only 5ft 7


----------



## christhesparky

2lbs this wk, 15st 12lbs current weight


----------



## Mixman

19st 3lb this morning, 4lbs loss

12st 7lb in total


----------



## Nickos

Time to get in on this i think if only to spur myself on!

Weight last night: 16st, 9lb

Target: 14st


----------



## Mixman

Go for it Nickos!!

You can do it bud.


----------



## Lump

cant seam to shake any weight at the minute, not gone back to eating crap just cant seam to get a grip on it.


----------



## one_question

We have a weekly weigh in at work. Today’s weight is a nice round 17 stone.

Joined a gym for 3 months. Been to the actual gym twice and the pool twice in two weeks. Did a half mile (25 lengths – 33m pool) swim this morning in just under 40 minutes. Although still slow, last week I only managed 20 lengths in the same time.


----------



## Lump

another week of zero loss  starting to get pissed off now, but i am feeling alot fitter im doing 20ish miles three times a week. the car was sold in the week so i will be cycling alot more in the day to day life. just wish i could break this rut


----------



## Alex L

Way to go guys :thumb:

Something for me to recommend which really helped my GF as she plateau'd for about 6 months is to take some Liquid L-Carnatine before exercise.

It's not pre-work supp like Creatine or anything like that, it just helps activate the fat burning iirc.

Since she's been taking it (about 2 months) she's lost slightly more each week than she was.

Used to be about 100-300g a fortnight, now it's about 700-1000g a fortnight.


----------



## Mixman

Very very happy this morning!

Last week I cycled 105 miles in total. I knew something special had happened as my clothes had got very baggy very quickly.

Got on the scales this morning but had to reset them twice to believe them.

18st 9lb this morning. That's 8lb loss since last week. 13st 1lb loss in total!!

To say I am pleased is an understatement!


----------



## Lump

wow thats some going fella, good on you :thumb:


----------



## Gruffs

nice one Mixman.

That's really good news.

I have lost 2 pounds this week seeing me drop to 14st 5.

A 9lb total loss (hitting 15st made me act).

However the weight loss is not the main benefit though. I am leaning out all over and i can now start to see the definition on my stomach and chest (my weight all goes around my torso). I've not felt so awake in years and i feel happier than ever too.


----------



## Mixman

Gruffs said:


> nice one Mixman.
> 
> That's really good news.
> 
> I have lost 2 pounds this week seeing me drop to 14st 5.
> 
> A 9lb total loss (hitting 15st made me act).
> 
> However the weight loss is not the main benefit though. I am leaning out all over and i can now start to see the definition on my stomach and chest (my weight all goes around my torso). I've not felt so awake in years and i feel happier than ever too.


That's real good to hear mate. I have quite a bit of loose skin at the top of my thighs and arms but not too bad.

I'm nowhere near seeing any definition at all, well, my thighs and calves are great, but then walking around, in effect, carrying someone else around with me, my leg muscles will have been getting a constant work out :lol:

But my arms are looking nice now too, just the tops that aren't.

The moobs will take some getting rid of but that might have to be an operation. We'll see what I can do myself with the weights.

I didn't have no goal set by the hospital but 15 stone was my own goal I wanted to reach.

I'm really pleased to hear you're feeling more awake. It's good to hear other great stories.


----------



## Lump

is that the problem with loosing alot of weight very quickly ?


----------



## Mixman

Lump said:


> is that the problem with loosing alot of weight very quickly ?


Yes mate. The skin has slowly stretched over the years as I have put the weight on. It's taken something like 20 years to get from a 'normal' weight to how I was. Then all of a sudden I have lost over 13stone in just over 8 months, so it doesn't shrink as quickly.

I've been advised that it can take up to 2 years for the skin to settle back down. I apply moisturisers to the problem areas and scrub with salt scrubs to keep it as supple as possible to give my skin the best chance of shrinking back down.

Obviously, in time, I hope to fill a lot out in muscle too. Nothing too serious.

But, as I said before, 2 years is a timescale I've been given to then start thinking about operations if I'm not comfortable baring my torso.


----------



## Gruffs

When i say i'm seeing definition, i can see a few ribs and my abs have pulled in the fat over them. so i can make muscle shaped lines in the fat. :lol::lol:

I genuinely have been waking up earlier and feeling more energetic. It's a nice feeling tohave.

You must feel the same though. Can you imagine cycling 105 miles in a week when you started on this adventure?


----------



## Mixman

Gruffs said:


> When i say i'm seeing definition, i can see a few ribs and my abs have pulled in the fat over them. so i can make muscle shaped lines in the fat. :lol::lol:
> 
> I genuinely have been waking up earlier and feeling more energetic. It's a nice feeling tohave.
> 
> You must feel the same though. Can you imagine cycling 105 miles in a week when you started on this adventure?


Mate, I could only just cycle 4 miles in December.

If someone had said to me last year, " In just over 8 months time you'll be riding 28 miles a day ", I don't know what I would have done. I would have either decked them for taking the pi$$ or laughed at them, thinking they had a mental problem. (I don't laugh at people with mental disabilities, but you get my drift)

Everything is just so much better now. Not getting upset because I can't get my socks on without huffing and puffing getting into positions so I can actually reach my feet! And then the embarassing things like not being able to wipe my a$$ properly or stand up for a pee. There's just something so macholey rewarding about standing weeing against a tree!


----------



## Lump

so might it be a good idea to slow do the weight loss, to allow the skin to keep up ? or have you been told to loose it quickly ? 
And i was the same back in December nearly killed me doing my first ride. And i went out to far so the coming back was a nightmare. Do you also get the skinny idiots who dont give you the time of day went out on the bike ? that really pisses me off


----------



## Silva1

Dont suppose this is an underweight thread either


----------



## Mixman

Lump said:


> so might it be a good idea to slow do the weight loss, to allow the skin to keep up ? or have you been told to loose it quickly ?
> And i was the same back in December nearly killed me doing my first ride. And i went out to far so the coming back was a nightmare. Do you also get the skinny idiots who dont give you the time of day went out on the bike ? that really pisses me off


The thing is now, the damage is done, so for the extra small amount of weight I want to lose, in comparison to what I have, it's not going to make much difference. I could try slowing up now, but exercise is like a drug to me now. If I don't do much, I get all mumpy! Opposite to before, if I didn't have food (And lots of it) I'd be mumpy!

You do get prima donnas. You see them in their fancy outfits etc, all bombing pass. If they are going the other way, I'll shout evening/morning/hiya to them, but rarely get a reply!

I guess if you didn't know my journey, you'd just see me as another big guy on a mountain bike trying to get fit for the summer. If they knew the figures, I guess some would be impressed. But there's no need for rudeness, as you do get quite a lot.

I have learnt that people who have been into cycling/fitness all their lives, cannot understand how someone could get so big. It's just a different mind set. I don't get annoyed at them. I just feel sorry they haven't lived in my shoes and, if they did, might realise how hard it is at times but how always, it doesn't cost anything for manners!


----------



## Lump

also something i found to help me was a GPS tracker, motivates me to go further and try different routes, not sure what phone you have but have a look

http://www.instamapper.com/


----------



## Mixman

That looks a good site!

I have a Garmin W300










It measures how far you've been to within 3 metres. It also logs pace and average speed as well as instant speed etc.

I don't think I'm going to try going any further now, I'm just going to try and do it faster and faster. Going further isn't going to prove anything to me I don't think.

But I am planning on cycling from Hull to York next month. It's 37 miles. I've got a few people saying they wouldn't mind doing it as well so it may be a good morning out.


----------



## Mixman

18st 4lb this morning

5lb loss on the week, 188lb total loss or 13st 6lb


----------



## Bigpikle

some great results guys - I am now at my pretty ideal weight of 167lbs down from my scary 201lbs last autumn. 

Feels so much better now its all off and I'm proper fit again. Keep it up guys :thumb:


----------



## mickyplum

aaaaaaarrrrgghhh,wish i'd seen this earlier - this is the first time i've been lower down than the sales section .some great efforts on here but a phenomenal showing from mixman,especially if you're doing it on your own.i've always been on the lardy side but keen on mountainbiking,and yes the lycra xc whippets are annoying,really get on my moobs.but about 18 months ago i completely lost all motivation to get on the bike so i have just sold it as i knew i'd never get on it again but i also knew that if i didn't use the money to buy something else my weight would keep spiralling upwards so i bought a concept 2 rower.talk about an all over work out - legs,****,gut,chest(****),back and arms.i'm now under 16 stone (just) for the first time in ages and i've dropped a couple of bra sizes as well,something i couldn't manage no matter how much i hammered the bike.i'm really hoping to get down to 14 1/2 stone for the first time in 10 - 12 years,whether i get there or not is another thing .well that's enough of my sob story,keep up the good work fellas :thumb:

cheers,mick


----------



## Mixman

No weightloss this last week. Still 18st 4lbs although I found this picture! I've lost 37 of the horrible looking yellow fat ones!


----------



## Gruffs

Not weighed myself thi week yet. I'll do that Thurs. after playing 5-a-side twice this week.

I'm suspecting that i won't have lost much but i am definately changing shape. Got back in my suit trousers last week that were too tight. I'm finding that just by eating less of everything i am losing weight. My diet is not too bad but i would eat everything in sight.

I just wish my upper body would respond the same way my lower half has done.

It does have it's draw backs though. I can't bloody sit still now.

That really is excellent Mixman. Keep it up buddy.


----------



## Mixman

Dipped into the 17's today

17st 13lb

5lb lost since last week, 193lbs total loss or 13st 11lbs lost.

I'm on my 3rd 28 mile bike ride on the trot today, trying to do a Minny Izzard

6 days, 6 marathons (plus a bit)


----------



## Mixman

Well, I've cycled 172 miles in 9 days and put 1lb on!

It's got to be a combination of A) Muscle growth (B) Just done 3 nightshifts where everything gets thrown about. Eating patterns, sleep patterns etc


----------



## Beeste

I got a dose of swine flu followed up by double pneumonia which I am just about clear of. Lost 2 stone in weight! Not recommended though.


----------



## Mixman

17st 8lb this week.

6lb loss since last week, 198lb total loss.


----------



## alipman

Was at start 192, then earlier in this post, 172, now 162. not losing as fast as before which is fine. About another 5 lbs to go then I need to start eating more.

I have gone from a 38" waist to 32" jeans, or 30" shorts. Car fuel economy is also benefiting.....


----------



## one_question

Today's weigh in was 17 stone dead. Waist measurement still 44 inches.

Not eaten much this week so dissapointed that my weight is sort of stuck at this level. Also doing about 1000 calories of exercise a day - mainly walking.

A bit dis-chuffed but will see what next week brings. Going to up the exercise by taking the kids out running - just need to motivate myself to do so.

G


----------



## Mixman

Good luck G

Better weather here now etc. Always good to get other people involved.


----------



## Mixman

17st 2lb this morning 

6lb lost since last week.

204lbs in total. 

Plus it's my birthday today so a great present to myself to break the 200lb lost barrier


----------



## alipman

doing a good job there. And Happy Birthday.


----------



## Mixman

Now into the 16st bracket

16st 12lb

4lb lost since last week, 208lb loss in total or 14st 12lb lost in total.


----------



## Richj

what are you guys doing to lose the weight? I am 40 with about 30kg to lose.. any tips would be helpful


----------



## Mixman

Richj said:


> what are you guys doing to lose the weight? I am 40 with about 30kg to lose.. any tips would be helpful


I started off having a stomach op last year to help lose some excess weight. Soon as I was able I started exercising then when I was 'small' enough I started cycling.

I'm 39 and I've just ridden my first 40 mile cycle ride in my life. Never too late to start exercising.


----------



## chunkytfg

Richj said:


> what are you guys doing to lose the weight? I am 40 with about 30kg to lose.. any tips would be helpful


WIthout trying to sound to patronising then eat less exercise more!:thumb:

Me personally I'm pretty much following that logic. I'm not really watching the types of food i eat merely trying to cut out the rubbish in between meals and then when the weather is better i'm out on the bike as much as my legs and time will allow.

And for everyone else as of 1st may 22st 2lb so 1st 12lb lost total:thumb:


----------



## dew1911

Ok joining this kinda late compared to some I apologise, but finally coming to the conclusion my chances of making my self a bit happier will increase tenfold if I don't look like Rik Waller's stunt double :lol:

So as of today, first time I've weighed myself in god knows how long I've tipped the scales at dead on 16.5 stone, which was actually less than I expected but still a long way I can improve from there. Plan to begin with is simply to eat a bit less/better, walking/cycling to work, and getting the Wii set up. I have a fairly manual job anyway involving quite a bit of lifting so hoping that'll help.

So thats it I guess, wish me luck!


----------



## pete330

Thought i would add that i joined Scottish Slimmers on 12th Jan and joined the gym in feb (go around twice a week) I have just reached the 3 stone loss mark

It seams to be working

Simple eating plan

25 cals= 1 check
I am allowed max 70 checks at present
so i just add the cals out and eat that

Fish and chicken,Turkey,fruit,milk,water,Pepsi max its all good


----------



## Mixman

dew1911 said:


> So thats it I guess, wish me luck!


Good luck :thumb:


----------



## Mixman

16st 9lb last week and this.

15st 1lb lost in total or 211lb


----------



## Mixman

Forgot about this one.

After stalling for a couple of weeks I was down to 16st 5lb last week

Today I am bang on 16st

15st 12lb lost in total, 222lbs


----------



## outcastjack

stuck on 77kg just over 12 stone for about a month now.
Im gonna blame it on revision 
been eating junk and doing less training,


----------



## SBerlyn

Totally lost my way with this until 18 days ago, when I decided to start massively cutting back what I'm eating.

Now getting by with water, a sandwich for lunch and then a normal balanced dinner.

Feel fine for it, taking the 3 flights of stairs at work etc. and have lost 9lb already!

For those that have me on facebook, you can track my progress there in status updates 

S


----------



## Lump

stalled for a while, but didnt give up. Now at 252lb really in to my MTB and doing 20/30 3 ti,es a week mostly off road. Drinking water is the key


----------



## MattDuffy88

Gone totally off the rails since damaging my ankle even more, starting work and so on. But now I'm wanting to fulfil a dream and go to Whistler Bike Park next summer so training like mad. Plus a Norco Atomik is on the cards now i'm in work so I'm really pumped up for it now!


----------



## Mixman

Now officially half the man I used to be.

15st 11lb this morning, 16st 1lb lost in total, 3lb lost since last week.


----------



## Mixman

15st 9lb today. 16st 3lb lost or 225lb total loss.


----------



## alipman

Mixman said:


> 15st 9lb today. 16st 3lb lost or 225lb total loss.


Still losing at a good rate!

What weight do you think you will stop at?


----------



## SBerlyn

For the record I hit my 1st lost today; a month after I started!

So now at 17st 5lb.

Not bad for not really doing any exercise; just keeping to only a sandwich for breakfast and lunch combined (eat about 11am) followed by a normal balanced meal in the evening.

Pretty happy, tbh 

S


----------



## Mixman

alipman said:


> Still losing at a good rate!
> 
> What weight do you think you will stop at?


No idea. I'm going to aim for 13st 12lb as my final weight. That would just put me in the 'normal' BMI bracket. At the moment I am still obese.

That would take me to 250lb total loss. I think it's achievable.


----------



## ksm1985

Mixman said:


> No idea. I'm going to aim for 13st 12lb as my final weight. That would just put me in the 'normal' BMI bracket. At the moment I am still obese.
> 
> That would take me to 250lb total loss. I think it's achievable.


damn thats alot, well done


----------



## alipman

Mixman said:


> No idea. I'm going to aim for 13st 12lb as my final weight. That would just put me in the 'normal' BMI bracket. At the moment I am still obese.
> 
> That would take me to 250lb total loss. I think it's achievable.


Thats a great achievement.


----------



## Mixman

15st 3lb this morning, 213lb

Total loss 16st 9lb, 231lb


----------



## SBerlyn

How we getting on folks? Had my eight weeks weigh in; 16st 7lb. So that's 1st 12lb in 2 months 

Really looking to hit the 2 stone mark on Saturday as it's my Birthday - would be the best present tbh!

S


----------



## Mixman

Stopped at 15st 3lb this week but comfortable about it!


----------



## Mixman

Just 1 measly pound lost!

15st 2lb this morning, 16st 10lb lost in total. 232lb lost.


----------



## chunkytfg

21st 10lb

down another 4lb since last weigh-in and 2st 4lb total


----------



## Mixman

chunkytfg said:


> 21st 10lb
> 
> down another 4lb since last weigh-in and 2st 4lb total


Good going bud, keep up the great work :thumb:


----------



## glymauto

Mixman said:


> Just 1 measly pound lost!
> 
> 15st 2lb this morning, 16st 10lb lost in total. 232lb lost.


Am I reading that correctly!!

You've lost the best part of *17 stone*?

Well done than man :thumb: ....you deserve a DW medal.

Keep it up and well done mate :thumb:


----------



## Mixman

glymauto said:


> Am I reading that correctly!!
> 
> You've lost the best part of *17 stone*?
> 
> Well done than man :thumb: ....you deserve a DW medal.
> 
> Keep it up and well done mate :thumb:


Yes mate, 16st 10lb lost in the last 13 months :thumb:

See the pics here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=173142


----------



## Mixman

After a week of nights I'd gained 4lb last week.

But this week, after a week off work and over 100 miles cycled I'm down to 15st 1lb

That's the lightest I can ever remember being.

5lb lost since last week, 16st 11lb (233lb) lost in total.


----------



## chunkytfg

Mixman said:


> After a week of nights I'd gained 4lb last week.
> 
> But this week, after a week off work and over 100 miles cycled I'm down to 15st 1lb
> 
> That's the lightest I can ever remember being.
> 
> 5lb lost since last week, 16st 11lb (233lb) lost in total.


You suffer with bad eating habits while on nights aswell then?

I have all these mates who are 9-5ers who say dieting is easy until i point out that working random shifts means my body is normally so screwed up from sleep deprevation it just seems to tell my head it needs food constantly so it is a battle to stop myself giving in to temptation:wall:


----------



## Mixman

chunkytfg said:


> You suffer with bad eating habits while on nights aswell then?
> 
> I have all these mates who are 9-5ers who say dieting is easy until i point out that working random shifts means my body is normally so screwed up from sleep deprevation it just seems to tell my head it needs food constantly so it is a battle to stop myself giving in to temptation:wall:


It's a combination of things I think.

Eating pattern goes out of the window.

Coffee, lots of it. It retains water in your body so doesn't help.

Lack of exercise. I try and do an hour on the cross trainer but this is a bind compared to getting out and doing 2-3 hours on the bike on the roads/trails.


----------



## chunkytfg

21st 1lb this morning 

total loss of 2st 13lb


----------



## Mixman

chunkytfg said:


> 21st 1lb this morning
> 
> total loss of 2st 13lb


Good going mate :thumb: Bet you're noticing that now.

Down to my lowest today. 15st 1/2lb but I don't count halves so 15st 1lb it is.

Total loss of 16st 11lb


----------



## chunkytfg

Mixman said:


> Good going mate :thumb: Bet you're noticing that now.
> 
> Down to my lowest today. 15st 1/2lb but I don't count halves so 15st 1lb it is.
> 
> Total loss of 16st 11lb


Too bloody right. I'm back in some of the smaller of my regular T-shirts comfortably as opposed to having to put them on and then stretching them a bit to get them loose and my jeans are loose when first put on as opposed to after a few hours wear:thumb:

Good going on your ongoing effort. Whats the ultimate aim or are you just going to keep losing until you feel you are about there?

I'm just aiming for weight in the teens(19st something) first then from there who knows? Been 10 years since I was under 18st:wall::lol:


----------



## Mixman

I've no idea what I want to be. I'd be a liar if I said I am fine where I am. I'm still classed as obese and I would love to lose a few more pounds to be classed as omly 'overweight'.

Plus my dad bet me £100 that I couldn't get to his weight, 14st 10lb. I've always liked money and challenges!

People say I look 'normal' now and wouldn't suspect I had a weight problem. Which I think is the nicest compliment I can have.


----------



## chunkytfg

I'm not around monday for my usual weigh in day so I weighed in this morning at 21st dead meaning a full 3st loss so far! wohoo!


----------



## kennethsross

*May I join the club?*

OK, guys. Here's the story.

Ten years ago. I weighed 175 Lbs (12 stone 7). I was running 35 miles a week, cycling 100 miles a week, and polishing our cars by hand.

Then my knees gave out! Couldn't run, lost the heart for cycling, and thanks to machine polishing and the trusty old PorterCable DA, I don't even get the hard graft of hand polishing the cars now!

Three things happened today, that could make this day a significant milestone


I weighed myself - 242lbs
I carried a 25kg (55LB) bag of wild bird seed (Niger seed - the Goldfinches love it!) from the front porch to the garden shed, and realised....hey - I'm carrying more than that in excess weight!
I found the Fat Club thread

So.....May I join the club?

Oh, and a 4th significant thing - my 300th post on Detailing World!


----------



## alipman

And a worthy post it is. :thumb: Sometimes its takes some stones to stick your situation out there for others to see especially as you want to do something about it.

Good luck on the weight loss.
I guess we all have epiphany's and realise that we cant go on as we are/were.

I started in January a saw an overweight, using BMI of about 29 and waist size of 38", guy who needed to do something. So I did.

I started running and am enjoying a wide variety of benefits.

Good luck.


----------



## Bibendum

*Me too*

Just spotted this thread.

I started eating sensibly (not dieting) on 23/01/2010 when I was 288lbs on the 20/9/2010 I was 246lbs.

Still a long weigh :lol: to go but after 30 years of yoyo dieting I have finally come to the conclusion that 3 square meals a day of healthy food is all I need to do. Averaged just over 1lb per week for 9 months. My exercise routine is cleaning 3 cars every week, bending, stretching a full aerobic workout :lol:

Now I have found this thread I will follow everybody's progress. Well done all.


----------



## Ross

I am not at 18 and a quarter stone,I was 19 around 4 weeks ago.


----------



## Mixman

Good going Ross.

I can't get down below 15st 1lb for the last 6-7 weeks now


----------



## chunkytfg

20st 12lb this morning so another 2lb's taking me to 3st 2lb lost total.


----------



## Mixman

Good healthy progress there mate. Keep up the hard work!


----------



## Ross

Mixman said:


> Good going Ross.
> 
> I can't get down below 15st 1lb for the last 6-7 weeks now


Thanks,I am very pleased with the progress.Planning to get down to 17 ish stone and stay there:thumb:
I am a fairly big built guy and will never be skinny.


----------



## glymauto

Truly amazing, Mixman.

I hope you dont mind me asking a few questions - do you have a lot of excess skin now?

In the 'before' picture you were carrying a lot of weight around your upper torso and face. In the 'after' picture everything seems to have tightend up and you would never guess you were so overweight.

How many calories do you consume each day now? 

How many calories do you reckon you were consuming at your highest weight? Where did you get those calories...food? alcohol? fizzy drinks? other?


----------



## Mixman

Replied in my other thread


----------



## Chris_R

Day 1 - 262lbs


----------



## Mixman

The best of wishes Chris and stick with it!


----------



## Gruffs

Today i weigh 14st.

Which is a 1st loss since i first posted in this thread.

This is trough changed eating habits and increased exercise. I feel fitter AND i have quit smoking and managed not to put weight on.


----------



## Mixman

Stopping smoking and not gaining weight is a fantastic achievement, congratulations mate!


----------



## Ross

Down to 18 stone now:thumb:


----------



## Mixman

Brilliant to read Ross! Well done mate


----------



## Ross

Mixman said:


> Brilliant to read Ross! Well done mate


Thanks mate:thumb:Not been trying too hard these past weeks but knocking the booze on the head is helping a lot:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

Bibendum said:


> Still a long weigh :lol: to go but after 30 years of yoyo dieting I have finally come to the conclusion that 3 square meals a day of healthy food is all I need to do.


You would be better off with 5/6 small meals a day mate....

:thumb:

Just wanted to say well done to everyone on this thread, keep going and it's nice to read people doing something healthy for a change, rather than just sitting moaning about it...

Keep up the great work, and keep the updates coming!

:thumb:


----------



## Chris_R

256lbs this morning.


----------



## Ross

Bang on 18 stone now which is good because I have not been able to get out walking as much due to it getting very dark here at around half 6 at night but I am keeping active.


----------



## Mixman

Ross said:


> but I am keeping active.


That's the best thing you can do :thumb:

Well done


----------



## Ross

Went on the scales last night and I am just under 18 stone now so I am well chuffed:thumb:


----------



## Ross

Pretty pleased to say I am not 17.5 stone now which is the lightest I have been in a while.


----------



## MattDuffy88

When this thread started I was doing well, losing the weight albeit slowly but feeling good.

Sadly I have been struggling throughout the year with an ankle injury (which isn't getting any better despite what the NHS says). So I've not been up to much - even walking to the shops which is a 10 min walk can lead to hours of agony unless I strap it up quite heavily 

I've now rebuilt both of my bikes and plan to hit the local trails hard over the winter.
I'm currently at 230lbs but planning to slim down to a healthier weight and tone up a lot


----------



## Ross

Stick with it Matt.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Right, I'm ready to join in now too.

I've been to the gym for the last week without fail, and I have an hunger for it now. The 17yo Norwegian model I go with does help a bit with motivation though 

I'm 14st, and need to be 12st. I want to be down to 13st by 3rd Dec.... so tough target possibly, but I'm going for it


----------



## Ross

17yo Norwegian model,Russ can I tag along too


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

You should see her friend!!

I might post up a pic, lol


----------



## Ross

RussZS said:


> You should see her friend!!
> 
> I might post up a pic, lol


Ah go on:lol:


----------



## Mixman

MattDuffy88 said:


> When this thread started I was doing well, losing the weight albeit slowly but feeling good.
> 
> Sadly I have been struggling throughout the year with an ankle injury (which isn't getting any better despite what the NHS says). So I've not been up to much - even walking to the shops which is a 10 min walk can lead to hours of agony unless I strap it up quite heavily
> 
> I've now rebuilt both of my bikes and plan to hit the local trails hard over the winter.
> I'm currently at 230lbs but planning to slim down to a healthier weight and tone up a lot


Good luck Matt :thumb:


----------



## Mixman

I had my 6 monthly visit to the hospital Tuesday. Was a little annoyed that I was up to 15st 9lb on the scales (Naked), my heaviest for a few weeks. I know it's because I've just finished a stint of shifts but still annoyed.

Anyway, went to the hospital and I was 15st 9lb fully clothed with trainers! So about 2 stone lost since last visit, hospital are very happy, as am I.

Rapid weight gain has been put down to water retention as I put 9lb on in 5 days just over a week ago whilst doing a stint of shifts, despite exercising.


----------



## Ross

Well I am still just under 17 stone:thumb:I am determined to get to 15 stone for the spring:thumb:


----------



## Lump

Ross said:


> Well I am still just under 17 stone:thumb:I am determined to get to 15 stone for the spring:thumb:


pretty much the same as you Ross, having lost 3 and a bit stone this year. Not the result I wanted when we started this thread but im quite happy. Looking forward to a good start in the new year :thumb:


----------



## Ross

I must have lost around 3 stone too,well done mate:thumb:


----------



## Lump

Ross said:


> I must have lost around 3 stone too,well done mate:thumb:


And you fella


----------



## SBerlyn

Well done all, some spectacular performances here, and most of us seem to be keeping it off still, as well!

Just a quick update from me; now under 16 st, so about 2st 6lb lost, depending on the day.

I've not really lost anything since Aug but have maintained a steady weight despite increasing my calorie intake a bit. Happy with this as I feel it's really etched in to my mind that I don't want to go back to the size I was; I'm well used to this weight now!

Not quite as far as I'd like to have got but am aiming to complete the remainder of my "4.5 stone by Christmas" challenge that I set myself by Christmas 2011.

All the best guys,

S


----------



## Mixman

Good going guys.

Hover between 15-4 and 15-6. Not really done much and really need some rest due to a gruelling couple of weeks.

Aim to complete 4022 miles on the bike next year (Double the year 2011)

Looking forward to getting some inspiration to get myself consistently under 15 stone!

3479 miles done this year


----------



## Ross

I am really pleased with the fact that I can seem to keep the weight down and not put it back on.


----------



## Mixman

That's the most pleasing thing Ross, being in control now.


----------

